# does your tort watch tv?



## IBeenEasy (Jul 24, 2013)

Tootsie the  taking a bath and watching some River monsters on A.P.!


----------



## AnnV (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL! Cute!

Ann from CT


----------



## Wewt (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha! Awesome! 

My tortoise's favorite thing to watch is the wall. 8( Much less amusing.


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2013)

That's very cute.


Nice tort too. I like the color.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 25, 2013)

ha ha isnt it! i put her on the desk facing me and she turns around the face the t.v. !! haha


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 25, 2013)

Awee soo cute! My tort is too funny when he's soaked he blows bubbles and makes some strange but happy sounding noises


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 25, 2013)

lolll... shes funny..she'll reach her neck out to look at the t.v. and if the screen changes to fast she'll go back in her shell..and she does this threw out the bath..if i let her sit in front of the tv she justs lays in her bath forever! kait ima post some enclosure pics to..i still have to get some good ones..my tablet's camera sucks!!... and im still working on the new one..i finished the pond though and bought all the walls and other stuff needed to finsih!! just gotta get started working


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 25, 2013)

That's so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures! The pond idea sounds awesome though, eventually ill need to expand but for now my tort is like whoa I have so much room to explore


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 25, 2013)

ye i put a pond in the top floor on her current enclosure and she used it...but it was to deep so i had to fill it with rocks so it would be as deep..an then the container was a pain to change out the water with all the rocks in it..so this pond im using sand..and i already bought a filter so i wont have to change out the water so often...an the water will stay clear and clean..i think i might make her new house 3 floors!! we'll see, and her new house is deff going to have flowers and live plants!! thats def one thing i slacked on and didnt do for her current house


----------



## CourtneyG (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is my male pancake watching me play Skyrim.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm working on planting afew things but I think ill need plants that already have a head start, it's like he knows where I'm trying to plant and digs all around there. When I get out of work and give randy his soak ill have to put him in front of the tv with me and see what he does


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 25, 2013)

watching tv after a soak


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha, my tortoises watch me, pretty sure they are plotting something. Pinky and the brain tortoise addition lol


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 26, 2013)

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> watching tv after a soak



hahaha! great torts think alike!!




CourtneyG said:


> Here is my male pancake watching me play Skyrim.



lol hes waitin for his turn to play


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 26, 2013)

Your tort has a beautiful shell by the way.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 30, 2013)

Blowing bubbles


Sorry my app for the forum is all messed up


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 31, 2013)

i finished the enclosure...the pond that i made..for some reason even after being sealed multiple times, it just wouldnt stop leaking..so i just had to use a shallow container...but it still looks pretty good...loll i might already start planning out the next build....it came out how i wanted..but now with all the substrate on it , it doesnt look as big as i wanted it to...but ill get some pics today after work an post emmm! ima also get a vid of toots running after some worms..its the funniest thing to see a tort move so fast


----------



## WinterRose (Jul 31, 2013)

Awww.. so cute. I have terrible insomnia and one of my lil redfoots will sit still and watch tv with me in the middle of the night. i think it's because there's no other stimulation!


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Yup my torts totally watch TV during their soaks [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]so spoiled!





Life is good


----------



## ra94131 (Jul 31, 2013)

My tortoise does not, but late at night my JCP appears to watch TV quite frequently. I have no idea what he's really doing, but it is amusing to see regardless.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Excited to see pics! I'm working on my out door enclosure for next year but it seems like its going to be a big project lol


----------



## Sterling Thunder (Aug 1, 2013)

My tort waits till we are asleep and orders pay per view on cable. He swears up and down that he only thought he was getting the preview, but after the second time I knew the truth...


----------



## IBeenEasy (Aug 1, 2013)

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> Excited to see pics! I'm working on my out door enclosure for next year but it seems like its going to be a big project lol



ye..i wish i had a yard so bad!! i wish i could make an outdoor for my tort...ill be moving on my own by next year so by the time she is 2 yrs old ill have an outdoor for her in the summer..im going to try to take tootsie to a park or some were she can graze on all natural stuff...im going to do a real build...the 2 builds ive done i didnt actually build the structure..the first i built on a concrete mixing bin..an the second i used an old computer desk..the next one im going to build from complete scratch! thats the one thats going to be good..im going to get some plants and flowers today..ill post the pics later today kait wen the flowers are in!


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Aug 2, 2013)

Very exciting!! I did mine with scrap wood turned out really nice. I put some plants in the other day, they arnt holding up so great because mr randy likes to dig around them.


----------



## Vickie (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine seems to like the TV, laptop as well as video games. I have no clue if its the movements and color or just what gets its interested. If I have her sitting with me while on the lapto she loves to crawl over the keys and get as close to the screen as she can.


----------

